# Poulan PP4218AVHD won't start



## dgsalak (Nov 28, 2007)

First time here and have read some good articles. So I am hoping someone will help me with my problem. My Poulan 4218 will not start, have changed the spark plug and have a new fuel and air filter on the way. It was running fine up to about a month ago when all of a sudden in the middle of cutting it would just stop. Some times it was when it was in idle mode, it would die. Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quid_non (Nov 13, 2007)

Any possibility of old/bad mix? 
When in idle mode did it sound like it was starving for fuel before it died on just pass out?
Any possibility it might be a clogged fuel filter or associated carb problem?


----------



## dgsalak (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes both could be a possibility, I have to wait on the fuel filter, it is on order now and I will change out the gas when I do this also. I will let you know the results as soon as I get this completed incase this does not work and maybe you could shoot me some more ideals. Thank you for your time, I do appreciate it!
Cheers,
Don


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

dgsalak said:


> First time here and have read some good articles. So I am hoping someone will help me with my problem. My Poulan 4218 will not start, have changed the spark plug and have a new fuel and air filter on the way. It was running fine up to about a month ago when all of a sudden in the middle of cutting it would just stop. Some times it was when it was in idle mode, it would die. Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You could try cleaning the carburetor, look for holes in the primer... Make sure right mix is being used...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest replacing the fuel lines, they are usually the main culprit for 2-cycles. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## dgsalak (Nov 28, 2007)

*Pp4218avhd*

Okay time for the update:
I have repalced the fuel filter, air filter, new gas with correct mixture and no holes in the bulb.
Today I will try cleaning the carb and then will try to find some fuel line and replace as suggested. 
One more thing that comes to mind, when I am trying to start this thing it seems to sound different then when it was starting, maybe more airy, if that makes sense??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull the muffler and look in the exhaust port for carbon build up or a scored piston/cylinder.


----------



## dgsalak (Nov 28, 2007)

*Pp4218avhd*

Okay will pull the muffler tomorrow and check that out. Thanks again all for helping!
Cheers,
Don


----------



## dgsalak (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hankerster*

If this is the problem, what would cause this, I always use the correct mixture and the saw has not been abused not to metion it is only 1 year old? I tried thigtening the 4 nuts on the bottom of the saw as I seen in one of your inputs earilier but they were tight. As I had said in another post it sounds more airy and like here is no spark/compression or less compression to the engine. Just want to give you as much input as I can, hope you don't mind.
Cheers,
Don


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess that the carb settings were lean. Poulan tends to set the carb on the lean side to conform to EPA requirements and sometimes it's just a bit too lean.


----------

